# Habt Ihr in der airtime den Finger an der Bremse?



## dummundhilflos (10. November 2010)

Hi,der Titel sagt ja eigentlich schon alles.Wollte mal wissen wie ihr es so macht.Ich lasse meistens die Finger an den Bremshebeln,obwohl es m.M.nach besser klappt wenn man auch die Zeigefinger am Lenker hat.


----------



## derchecker (10. November 2010)

Ja hab ich. Warum sollte es besser klappen wenn man auch den Zeigefinger am Lenker hat? Und wenn du glaubst das das so ist, warum tust du es dann nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (10. November 2010)

und wenn du in der luft angst kriegst - kannst noch bremsen


----------



## richard.a (10. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> und wenn du in der luft angst kriegst - kannst noch bremsen



....und ich habe während der Airtime sogar noch zusätzlich die Füße auf den Pedalen damit ich nochmal reitreten kann wenn ich denke daß ich zu langsam bin....


----------



## dummundhilflos (11. November 2010)

Ich finde man hat irgendwie mehr Stabilität,aber meistens denk ich nicht dran.Füsse auf den Pedalen lassen wär mal ne Alternative...


----------



## MARKY-AIR (11. November 2010)

Es macht aber doch viel mehr Spass, wenn man auch mal loslassen kann 

Nein im Ernst hab eigentl. immer je nen Finger an den Bremsen, dann kann man auch das Vorderrad wenns mal zu hoch in der Luft ist runterbringen, wenn man auf die Hinterbremse drückt!


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2010)

Sicher


----------



## morph027 (12. November 2010)

Joa, denn wenn ein kurzer Auslauf ist, will ich wenigstens gleich bremsen können


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. November 2010)

Fahr mal Downhill und nehm bei jedem Sprung die Finger von der Bremse und danach wieder dran. Ich glaube das wird schnell schmerzhaft


----------



## dummundhilflos (12. November 2010)

Natürlich nicht bei jedem kleinen Sprung sondern nur da wo man auch von airtime reden kann.Aber da wohl ausnahmslos alle die Finger an den Hebeln lassen, werd ich mir es erst garnicht versuchen anzugewöhnen mit allen Fingern den Lenker zu umklammern.
Schönen Dank auch für eure Antworten...


----------



## focusshredder (13. November 2010)

hei ich hab mal ne blöde frage
ich sping noch net so lang und hab ein tourenbike und wenn ich mit dem etwas größere kicker spring bleiben meine füße irgendwie nie an den pedalen und dann hat man da so ein scheis landing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (13. November 2010)

inclusive sattelverbieging ?  
da hilft nur mehr üben.


----------



## Targut (13. November 2010)

focusshredder schrieb:


> hei ich hab mal ne blöde frage
> ich sping noch net so lang und hab ein tourenbike und wenn ich mit dem etwas größere kicker spring bleiben meine füße irgendwie nie an den pedalen und dann hat man da so ein scheis landing


Körperspannung ist das was du suchst.


----------



## Shoxar (14. November 2010)

Evtl. versuchen die Knie leicht zu beugen, falls sich die Füße von den Pedalen entfernen, kannst du "nachstrecken".


----------



## focusshredder (15. November 2010)

danke probiers dann mal aus


----------



## kaktusbiker (23. November 2010)

Zitat von *focusshredder* 

 
_hei ich hab mal  ne blöde frage
ich sping noch net so lang und hab ein tourenbike und wenn ich mit dem  etwas größere kicker spring bleiben meine füße irgendwie nie an den  pedalen und dann hat man da so ein scheis landing

Hi, das Problem hatte ich auch am Anfang. Die Sache ist: beim Springen versuchst du nicht den einfach Hop aus dem Flat, da ziehst du ja mit den Füßen noch das Heck nack oben.
Lösung: Üb mal den Bunnyhop (Du gehst in eine gebeugte, möglichst kleine und tiefe Haltung beim Fahren. Wenn du dann Springst, ziehst du den Lenker mit den dann gestreckten Armen nach oben und schiebst die Hüfte in Richtung Vorbau. Dann bleiben Füße und Pedale immer in Kontakt, da du das Fahrrad tendenziell vorne nach oben ziehst, hinten wird ja nicht entlastet.) in der Ebene und übertrage das Prinzip auf die Kicker..
Ride on 
_


----------



## hurby97 (23. November 2010)

wenn du einmal da mit anfängst egal wo mit einem finger an der bremse zu fahren und das auch öfters machst gewöhnst du dich dran und du willst den finger gar net mehr weg tun weil du dann ein unsicheres gfühl hast. ich fühl mich nur mit finger an der bremse sicher auf dem bike.... wie gesagt beim dh ist es gut den finger immer an der bremse zu haben auch im sprunge weil man meist auch recht schnell unterwegs ist und man hat oft dann nicht die zeit den finger an die bremse zu tun weil es dann oft schon zu spät ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. November 2010)

kommt immer auf die Strecke an
Oft nehm ich bewußt die Finger von den Bremsen um zu verhindern aus Reflex zu bremsen. Zum Beispiel bei Stein- oder üblen Wurzelfeldern oder auch vor großen Sprüngen wenn man danach nicht direkt bremsen muss.
Oder eben bei Sektionen bei denen man einfach zu viel bremst.

So lernt man halt auch sich zu überwinden und die Bremsen öfters offen zu lassen. Was auch hilft, Bremshebel raus stellen und Druckpunkt nah an den Lenker. So kann man die Bremsen leicht ziehen ohne dass etwas passiert.
Der Kopf ist beruhigt, da Finger an Bremse, aber es passiert nix.


----------



## Jetpilot (29. November 2010)

Finger dranlassen


----------



## antiegoist (30. November 2010)

je nachdem.
wenn ich den sprung kenne und schon x mal gemacht habe dann lass ich den finger nicht an der bremse. will ich aber nen trick probieren an jenem sprung den ich schon x mal gemacht habe dann ist der finger automatisch an der bremse.
kommt auch immer auf die tagesverfassung an. mal ja mal nein.

ich ertappe mich sogar manchmal beim tourenfahren auf ebener strecke vernab von möglichen zwangsläufigen bremsmanövern mit fingern an der bremse. 

es ist einfach irgendwie ein innerer zwang immer auf alles unerwartete vorbereitet zu sein...


----------



## cris-py (30. November 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> kommt immer auf die Strecke an
> Oft nehm ich bewußt die Finger von den Bremsen um zu verhindern aus Reflex zu bremsen. Zum Beispiel bei Stein- oder üblen Wurzelfeldern oder auch vor großen Sprüngen wenn man danach nicht direkt bremsen muss.
> Oder eben bei Sektionen bei denen man einfach zu viel bremst.
> 
> ...




omG


----------



## ChristophC (2. Dezember 2010)

Keep your finger on the trigger!

_


_


----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht sollte man erst noch rausfinden, warum die frage so überhaupt gestellt wird: 

wenn ich möglichst kontrolliert & sicher unterwegs sein will, hab ich wohl immer einen finger an der bremse. 

wenn ich möglichst schnell von A nach B kommen will, dann eben nicht (s. batman), und ausserdem: wenn ich möglichst schnell unterwegs bin, kann es auch sinnvoll sein, mit der ganzen hand den lenker zu greifen.


----------



## mauwges (3. Dezember 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Oft nehm ich bewußt die Finger von den Bremsen um zu verhindern aus Reflex zu bremsen. Zum Beispiel bei Stein- oder üblen Wurzelfeldern oder auch vor großen Sprüngen wenn man danach nicht direkt bremsen muss.
> Oder eben bei Sektionen bei denen man einfach zu viel bremst.
> 
> So lernt man halt auch sich zu überwinden und die Bremsen öfters offen zu lassen.



word!

Ochsenkopf bei Regen! Ein Traum!


----------



## cycophilipp (28. Dezember 2010)

wie bekommt ihr beim no hander die Finger an die Bremshebel?


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Dezember 2010)

wie bekommt man beim faceplant wieder den Kopf aus dem boden?


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Dezember 2010)

Hier is noch ne Variation 
Ein Finger nich an der Bremse, aber über der Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2010)

oder aber nur an der HR bremse, die kann in kurven vergleichsweise bedenkenlos eigesetzt werden...


----------



## hey_arnold (30. Dezember 2010)

ich handhabe das im grunde wie var.2. ich hab zwar meine hände am lenker aber eben einen finger an der bremse. auch wenn sich die meinungen da sicher teilen das die reaktion mit einem finger gleich der hand ist. ich halte es dennoch für schneller zumindest anbremsen zu können.


----------



## Ayuna (30. Dezember 2010)

egal wie und wo... airtime oder sonstwas, ein finger ist immer an oder über dem bremshebel. soviel mehr stabilität bringt der finger da bei mir auch nich, weil ich so gewohnt bin zu fahren.

und zum thema in der luft bremsen oder reintreten, echt amüsant wenn man mal sieht wieviel leute im bikepark in der airtime noch treten oder bremsen


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Dezember 2010)

also ich bremse in der airtime beispielsweise um eine rücklage auszugleichen, aber das ist äußerst selten.


----------



## Ayuna (30. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also ich bremse in der airtime beispielsweise um eine rücklage auszugleichen, aber das ist äußerst selten.



das ist schon klar, meinte aber eher damit das die das aus angst machen  man sieht ja wer geübt ist und wen es danach abwirft


----------



## detlefd (23. Januar 2011)

ein finger an der bremse, zumindest für hinten



bei allen tricks bei denen die beine die pedale verlassen zieh ich die bremse und wenn man rückenlage kriegt hilft sie auch sehr.
einerseits noch während des flugs, andererseits beim aufkommen mit stehendem hinterrad kannst du kaum nach hinten abfallen


----------



## racingpilot (9. März 2011)

ich habe beim springen, fahren oder tricksen eig immer den Finger an der HR Bremse (andere habe ich nicht)
Ich habe das Gefühl dadurch schneller bremsen zu können wenn es darauf ankommt!


----------



## Dirtbikefreak (19. März 2011)

ich finde im dirtbike-bereich ist es besser ohne finger an der bremse da man mehr gefühl am lenker hat. beim freeride oder downhill sieht das ganz anders aus... da man ständig in action ist und es nicht nach 2-3 kicker fertig ist, sollte man ihn dran lassen um auf alles gefasst zu sein. sonst schiesst du über die nächste kurve raus und dann x_x... 

keep on rollin'


----------



## racingpilot (21. März 2011)

Ich finde hier kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Ich fahre Dirt und habe trotzdem den Finger an der Bremse und trotzdem Gefühl am Lenker.
Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbikefreak (21. März 2011)

ja da hast du recht  jeder wie er will...
 man muss herausfinden wie man sich am sichersten fühlt und dann einfach machen!


----------

